# Need Some Wade Fisherman Input



## BernieCleckner

Hey Guys I talked to some folks at CCA Texas and was referred to this forum being y'all are the foremost wade dudes in the universe. I wade in NC amongst the gill nets and trawlers for trout and reds but I think I might be the only one that does it. This is why I am coming to you for help. 
I have been tweaking this project for a couple years now and would like to know if this is marketable. I have two kids in college so before I blow my life's savings which isn't much I would like some comments. Thanks


----------



## fishingtwo

Kinda vague on what your asking, if I see a gill net when wading I will drag it to shore and burn it.


----------



## dbarham

fishingtwo said:


> Kinda vague on what your asking, if I see a gill net when wading I will drag it to shore and burn it.


He is in NC


----------



## snapperlicious

What's your question?


----------



## BernieCleckner

Obviously I'm not smart enough to post pics any advice?


----------



## OnedayScratch

Use the attachment tool and select your pic. It's fairly easy. Sorry, but I don't think we get what you're after even without pics. Elaborate and I'm sure your cup shall runneth over with advice.

BTW, welcome to 2Cool.


----------



## Crusader

BernieCleckner said:


> Hey Guys I talked to some folks at CCA Texas and was referred to this forum being y'all are the foremost wade dudes in the universe. I wade in NC amongst the gill nets and trawlers for trout and reds but I think I might be the only one that does it. This is why I am coming to you for help.
> I have been tweaking this project for a couple years now and would like to know if this is marketable. I have two kids in college so before I blow my life's savings which isn't much I would like some comments. Thanks


My advice (late as it is) -- have kids when you are in your 30s, or even better -- 20s. 

Ok, jokes aside, about pictures -- when posting go to advanced mode and scroll down. Look for 'manage attachments' option.


----------



## BernieCleckner

Ok. Here are the pics!


----------



## snapperlicious

I could be wrong but I just don't think many people want to tote around something that size.


----------



## T_rout

I'm not sure why you need all that stuff to wade? Like snapper said, I'm not dragging that much around with me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beachbumkatytx

Looks nice, but if it's choppy at all I wouldn't want to deal with it.


----------



## gigem87

No


----------



## trophytroutman

Too much to pull around.


----------



## BernieCleckner

For what its worth I have never lost anything with plenty of chop. It pulls very easily, must be from my bass fishing days wanting to have 3 rods ready to go, I haven't found an adjustable action rod yet. I put a 10' strap to pull it with and to keep it out of my way,


----------



## prophead

I think its viable. Having said that, best way to find any flaws is make several & hand them out to knowledgeable wade fisherman for evaluations & critique then begin tweaking.


----------



## kenny

There are a lot of home made versions of that idea. It's really not very marketable. Like most people have already said, in Texas we travel light... rod, wade belt, lure box, pliers & Boga.


----------



## brandonbb

I second that Kenny, you figure out wait bait to use grab your pole and jump out. Wade belt, stringer, pole and croaker or lure and roll!


----------



## RB II

Yep, no more than an over the shoulder box and maybe one on the wade belt. That may be what you are missing from the way most wade fish here, that is a wade belt with small tackle box plus maybe a shoulder box and one rod. If you get spooled or break a rod or backlash so bad you can't pick it, the boat is usually only a couple hundred yards away at most. Go back and get what you need.


----------



## Crusader

Well, market can be created, minds brainwashed. But, yeah, in this case it will probably be an uphill battle...


----------



## Smackdaddy53

All you really need to wade is a belt or sling with a few tops, plastics and jigheads along with a pair of pliers, a stringer and a boga and or net and one rod. There is really no reason to haul three rods when you can just use one and switch lures. It is a neat idea, I had a wade caddy like that several years ago and just got tired of it being in the way. The simpler the better.


----------



## bubbas kenner

BernieCleckner said:


> Ok. Here are the pics!


Nice set up we may learn from you welcome aboard.


----------



## BernieCleckner

Man this is where I am badly mistaken it sounds you all go in a boat and then wade.
I thought everybody parked the truck, walked to the beach and went fishin.
I do the same when I'm in my kayak and get out to wade and pull my yak along, stealth is where its at.


----------



## Sharkbite

I park and walk or fish the beachfront. I prefer minimal gear.


----------



## mumbles

I drive and wade and the only extra thing that I would like to bring that I currently dont is a spare rod. I would leave one in the truck but now days you cant just leave stuff around if you go to far away. Its sad to say but I dont want to take that chance. It seems like it would be nice to have for somebody that is planning on wading all day or long distances but not sure it would be for everybody.


----------



## sheldonasvoboda

I wouldnt be opposed to something like that in situations where I might get dropped off to fish a spot and the boat winds up really far away from me, little cooler and a dry box would be nice without walking half a mile across a flat to get something off the boat


----------



## TexasCajun

I don't think we mean to crush your hopes and dreams for your product, but I have been wade fishing for 25 years and would not be interested in lugging that around, whether I have a boat or am going to park and wade. I do both. Like many have said, I also like to travel light. When I see someone out there with too much gear or a setup like that, it just makes me think that they don't know what they are doing. You don't need nearly all that stuff., and frankly, if you take too much stuff out there it can be dangerous and burdensome. 

Also, welcome to 2cool!


----------



## Crusader

Well, then it is settled. Hardcore fishermen is not your target demographics... Who cares about them anyways? They are like tiny minority and always cheapskates.


----------



## BATWING

15-20yrs ago I would have been all over something like that. These days I have only a wade belt, stringer, couple of lures, 1 rod. 

I finding that I try to bring as little as possible actually into the water. It helps be have a smaller footprint while stalking, less noise and less equip to mess with which means more times presenting my bait.

I can see something like this for a home base for waders that have no boat. Maybe add an anchor or stake stick. This will give the wader the ability to make a home base in the area they want and leave it to wade the remainder of the area.

Make sense? Good luck.


----------



## shooterstx

In the surf, remember the old KISS principle.


----------



## RB II

Agree, if you are talking about fishing in the surf, then there is no way I would pull that with me. Most of the time, the waves are too big for that and it would get flipped or torn up. IMO, in the surf the absolute lighter the better.


----------



## jsbay

I can already see the giant backlash I get from me wrapping my line up around that when I am trying to cast


----------



## HIJACK

A couple of questions:

1. How much does it weigh?
2. What price point are you going for?
3.What is the product made of? ( Styrofoam or plastic) The reason for this question is durability, shell can really do some damage to stuff.


----------



## Red3Fish

"Your" wade fishing might be different than ours in Texas. Most of us, like to cover a lot of ground, like maybe a mile or several....often times in knee deep water. We nearly always have waves breaking in the surf, if we wade fish there. 

My usual wade fishing gear is one rod, one stringer, knife, hat, a "fanny pack" with 6 or 8 lures, slung over shoulder bandoleer style, and a beer stuck in rear pocket....for emergency use only. LOL

While your set up looks very nice and professional, it just wouldn't sell in Texas I am afraid. MANY waderfishermen here, use a boat to run to their spot and then get out and wade...awkward to carry a couple of your setups around.

Sorry, but good luck.

Later
R3F


----------



## far.east_angler

Bring only the gear you need with you, keep it light because your wading for quite some time. For me, one rod + a small tackle box + wading belt and your good to go.


----------



## iamatt

shooterstx said:


> In the surf, remember the old KISS principle.


Exactly. Looks great sitting on a golf pond. In the bay, no way.


----------



## flounder9

yep, I would throw all that stuff away and get ;

1 large empty pill bottle on a looped string to hang from your neck (hooks, swivels, and sinkers).

1 large set of hemostats, on a looped string to hang from your neck.

1 sharp knife, looped on a string to hang around your neck.

1 fish basket

1 floating net

3 to 4 bait buckets full of large live finger mullet, live croaker, live mud minnows

1 pair of wading boots

long pants and t-shirt and hat big enough to shade ears and back of head

not much for plastics but they work...

flounder9 bottom bumper, on the bottom, Galveston Bay


----------



## Aggieangler

We always ride the boat to get to our wading spots, and that board setup would be burdensome in any kind of chop, I believe. We only fish in chop about 90% of the time when I seem to fish, so I would have to pass. Also, when wading deep in the summer, (like chest deep), I wouldn't want to be dragging anything.

But, I also don't wade with a net, or anything else. Just more stuff to tangle up a good fish, in my mind.

Not saying it may not sell other places, but I am not sure what other states have lots of waders on the coast? Not wanting to rain on your parade, but I would pass on it, personally.


----------



## BernieCleckner

Aggieangler said:


> We always ride the boat to get to our wading spots, and that board setup would be burdensome in any kind of chop, I believe. We only fish in chop about 90% of the time when I seem to fish, so I would have to pass. Also, when wading deep in the summer, (like chest deep), I wouldn't want to be dragging anything.
> 
> But, I also don't wade with a net, or anything else. Just more stuff to tangle up a good fish, in my mind.
> 
> Not saying it may not sell other places, but I am not sure what other states have lots of waders on the coast? Not wanting to rain on your parade, but I would pass on it, personally.


I took the picture because the pond is right across the street. I fish in a chop the majority of the time as well. That's why I came to y'all for advice and saved a whole lotta grief down the road. 
I can see see 300 boogie boards and all the other that I would need to buy to make it work,stacked in my shop. You don't think I would get any feedback at the house for that blunder do ya' haha. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## texasquiet

I just built one like that...... though not as fancy. I used a smaller body board. Just big enough for one rod holder, a small cooler, and my 12" x 12" yak milk crate. You did a good job on that. I call mine a suf caddy.


----------



## houstonken

*Input on your caddy*

I think it looks great. I've been looking to get something like that. All that said I have my doubts about how commercially marketable it is.

1) Old school wade fisherman think wading belts are more that enough. I swear half the grizzled veterans I know think they could land a whale with a pair of pliers.

2) There are several of these caddies for sale. No one looks like they are retiring to Boca Raton anythime soon.

3) Socio-economics of wade fishing skew lower. More affluent fisherman buy boats/skiffs or even kayaks. Also -- Shipping would be crazy expensive. I was looking at a caddy for $90 + $25 shipping. The Texas ******* population would use laundry baskets and pool noodles to try and get their truck into the bay.

4) Anytime you design something like this you will get unhelpful responses like "Who needs 3 rods ?" Why don't you have a bigger cooler ? Where is the bait well ?

Good luck



BernieCleckner said:


> Hey Guys I talked to some folks at CCA Texas and was referred to this forum being y'all are the foremost wade dudes in the universe. I wade in NC amongst the gill nets and trawlers for trout and reds but I think I might be the only one that does it. This is why I am coming to you for help.
> I have been tweaking this project for a couple years now and would like to know if this is marketable. I have two kids in college so before I blow my life's savings which isn't much I would like some comments. Thanks


----------



## dwilliams35

Similar stuff has been commercially available for decades around here: nothing really lasts long besides the real minimalist kind of things: (a donut float with a net in the center has held on pretty well) I bought and briefly used something very similar to what you're talking about there back in the '80s... before I came to my senses..


----------



## lose a few

I don't think I'd buy one but I also said I'd never buy:
$200 sunglasses 
$300 cooler
$35 travel coffee mug


----------



## T_rout

lose a few said:


> I don't think I'd buy one but I also said I'd never buy:
> $200 sunglasses
> $300 cooler
> $35 travel coffee mug


Do you own them now?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ice Cream Man

I also fish the surf for in NC.
In the summer we will use a beach cart for home base to get out to surf.
Bring it all, mostly too much. Using live bait or cut bait for Bull Reds, Sharks & Tarpon ( still trying for my first ).
Long rod for long cast. Mostly 8oz. & bait. 

And in the winter we combat surf fish. We wade out onto the shoals. After anchoring the boat on the sound side of the island, walk across to the ocean side. Sight casting to hundreds or schooling Reds.
One rod, few lures & spoons, some soft plastics or Gulp & waders.
Home made belt with rod & pliers holder. 

We also Trout fish the surf using 1 rod & MirrOlures, topwater & a few jig heads with soft plastics ( works for both winter & fall fishing ).

Mobility is the key for us, may search for miles before we find them. Or just walk out on the shoals. 
Few picture of what I'm speaking about. ...... ICM


----------



## larryamyers

Got all I need in my Orvis bag and only carry one rod, stringer and net on my wade belt. Way too much to drag around for me. Sometimes I leave the net if I don't plan on keeping fish that day. 
A lot of times I just take my Orvis Bag and rod. Light is the rule for me. I fish Rockport, Texas where I live.


----------



## Woods&Water

Don't do it!! Having grown up in Texas then moved to NC and now I'm back in Texas..... what you have isn't going to go well in NC. And those of us that wade in Texas will either make our own towable or have a boat that isn't that far behind us. Great idea and I hope it helps you catch fish, just don't think you should risk the mortgage


----------



## Woods&Water

not sure why this posted on your article.... sorry about that fellas!


----------



## SolarScreenGuy

There was a man from Corpus who manufactured a wade fishing all inclusive unit similar to what I saw in your photos back in the 80's. Being a peddler and already having some other gizmos to sell such as The Widget, Rod Rul-r, Banana Lures (named after the famous Banana River in Florida,) and a few other fishing accessory items, I decided to represent his product. It was made from Styrofoam and looked like a miniature boat. Complete with rod holders, an enclosed ice container and space for tackle box and other accessories. Actually it was pretty functional for wadefishing except if there was any wave action, it would make a pretty loud slapping noise. Main thing I liked was you could carry all you wanted for a long bay wade. Sold a few through some of the tackle shops like Cut Rate and Marburgers. Finally realized I needed a real job and my dream of becoming a manufacturer's rep just wasn't going to happen. 
Back to your product, I like the concept in general if you can solve the problem of loud water slap from the waves. Good Luck!

www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## OlRob65

I smell what you're cooking, but I think it may be too top heavy for any kind of chop and would dump all my stuff into the water. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Drundel

All of these have been modified since these pictures, but you can get the idea.

If I'm doing a long wade and its pretty flat, I have two rods, one med and one med-lite, my lures in the box, and pliers/line cutters on my belt and that's it.

I clip the net to my belt and go.


----------



## Txredfish

I keep it very simple. A few hooks, sinkers and swivels (for bait) in pill box located in one pocket or wading belt. A few plastics, couple of spoons and jigs in zip lock bag in pocket. Wading belt with pliers, knife and floating net, stringer and a pocket with bait (cut bait or shrimp). One rod and reel. All depends on how far boat and wade will be. For example if going to Cedar Bayou, I take all the above. If just fishing lures, I just carry spoons and jigs in pill box located in wade belt pocket without bait and same plastics and etc, as above.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy

BernieCleckner said:


> Ok. Here are the pics!


Manymoons ago, I'm talking early ninety's, I had a small manufacturer's rep business. There was a man in Corpus who made a similar product and I became his Texas rep. I used the product myself and sold it to a few independent tackle shops along the coast. Lots of upside in that you could carry lots of gear, ice, cold drinks, multiple rods and reels. Only downside I found was it was noisy with wave action slapping the rig. Don't know about your area, but around here, waders are looking for stealth and all that noise is a big no no. Take that into consideration before you make a big investment. Good luck!
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## WADEN

Another voice to the choir of too big to deal with . In the surf the wave action would yank on your belt rhythmically with each wave and in the bay it would float out in front of you while casting with the wind to your back . On the other hand , new comers to inshore fishing might buy it to put their all too much stuff they buy and don't need to take with them fishing .


----------



## WADEN

.... besides , how many inshore waders do you have in North Carolina ? Wading has been a Texas activity not practiced elsewhere although it's catching on . I heard a Louisiana guide say he had a boater come up to him while he was wading to inquire if he was ok . This was a number of years ago , but , still funny .


----------



## Rolltide

I have been tempted to bring more stuff being a bass fisherman first but then you start paring down to just the basics. One rod, wade belt with one stringer, knife, pliers and a small tackle box.
Now if you could come up with a new wader that you could take a **** out of in the spring, fall and winter then you would have something. 
Welcome to 2 cool.


----------

